# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Replacing Concrete pole

## neteng222

Hi all, 
My house is quite far from the main supply overhead lines and as a result I need an intermittent pole between the main supply and my service drop.  
My current pole is half concrete and half galvanized steel pipe with top half being the latter. Unfortunately, it needs repair. Their is a hairline fracture along the concrete part of the pole.  
Is it possible to cut the concrete where the fracture ends and cast concrete from their by doing proper form work and boxing and replace all neccesary fixtures? 
Or do I need to remove it all and erect a hole new pole?

----------


## Bros

Be a great idea if you could take a pic of the pole and where the crack is and post it here so we can get a better idea of what you are talking about.

----------


## joynz

I wonder if the regulations in Fiji may differ from those in Australia?

----------


## wozzzzza

> I wonder if the regulations in Fiji may differ from those in Australia?

   probably substantially.

----------


## METRIX

> I wonder if the regulations in Fiji may differ from those in Australia?

  Yes they do, it's called "What Regulations"

----------


## doovalacky

Without pictures it's hard to say but I suspect what you are suggesting will weaken the pole even more.  
If the pole is properly reinforced it may not be an issue, at least until concrete cancer sets in and rust out the mesh.
A pole clamp bracket might be sufficient to extend the life span over the weak  point.

----------


## Bros

The OP flew in on 16th and 17th never responded to any posts so I think we can forget about him.

----------

